# EMU - Emu NL



## Miner (9 September 2009)

I am hoping this is a new thread on EMU.
EMU is assumed to be a stock of interest. 
Dave H in Eureka report has recommended it. 
I have noticed any thing he recommends price jumps  normally. Exception Laser Bond and few others. Nickel does not look promising at present market either. 
I do not hold but wanted to see some info about this in ASF.
Found nothing on EMU so started a new thread for others to join
Cash flow is pretty down however as evident from quarterly report.

Closing prices from ASX
http://www.emunickel.com.au/
Closing prices are displayed for the last 5 days on which the security traded on ASX within the last 6 months.
Date 	Last 	% Change 	High 	Low 	Vol *
08 Sep 2009 	0.145 	-9.38% 	0.145 	0.145 	190,000
07 Sep 2009 	0.160 	-11.11% 	0.170 	0.160 	43,250
04 Sep 2009 	0.180 	0% 	0.180 	0.180 	10,000
03 Sep 2009 	0.180 	0% 	0.180 	0.180 	10,000
02 Sep 2009 	0.180 	2.86% 	0.180 	0.175 	5,976

Regards

*09/09/09*


----------



## Tukker (17 September 2009)

*Re: EMU - Emu Resources*

EMU is just a spin off IMAGE (IMA:ASX) resources, some deposits image found earlier on its own development that it decided to create a new company for.   

Early days, but it seems to have recently gained momentum, still not enough volume to trade, which is the only angle i can comment on. I won't pretend to know the fundamentals on it.


----------



## AussiePaul72 (28 February 2011)

*Re: EMU - Emu Resources*

Anyone still watching this one?

Market cap of just $6.6M and approx 60 million shares on issue. Strong cash position of $5.5M. Diversified set of projects that all have potential. The gold project at Salmon Gums caught my eye ..... soil sampling has shown a gold anomaly of approx 1 km in length and open along strike. 

Early days but EMU ticks a lot of boxes in my book .... please DYOR


----------



## springhill (3 March 2011)

*Re: EMU - Emu Resources*



AussiePaul72 said:


> Anyone still watching this one?
> 
> Market cap of just $6.6M and approx 60 million shares on issue. Strong cash position of $5.5M. Diversified set of projects that all have potential. The gold project at Salmon Gums caught my eye ..... soil sampling has shown a gold anomaly of approx 1 km in length and open along strike.
> 
> Early days but EMU ticks a lot of boxes in my book .... please DYOR




Have joined you in this one today, Paul. I particularly like the fact they are near cash value and like the look of the Salmon Gums project, look forward to a sampling and drilling program being announced for this, that's where i anticipate share price action. Directors have form in finding gold deposits and have alot of experience in this. Ticks the boxes for me.


----------



## Cam019 (6 April 2017)

Anyone manage to get onto this before close of trading yesterday or first thing this morning? I spotted it at 0.235 but it was too late for my liking. Lots of strength yesterday and today, with some supply entering late this afternoon. Nothing alarming though. Now we wait...


----------



## barney (22 February 2021)

Very nice Gold assay results from this little fella today.  Don't hold, but those who do will be cheering loudly.

Gold Drilling results


----------



## Stockbailx (6 July 2021)

Intersting Prospect, 
_WA focused explorer, *Emu NL* has identified two new high-grade gold shoots at the Gnows Nest gold project, together with a new gold zone at the adjoining Monte Cristo prospect from recent drilling near Yalgoo in the Murchison. Drilling to follow-up a suite of... Read More. ASX Announcements. Date Published Subject Link; June 15, 2021: Completion of Gnows Nest Acquisition: view: June 10, 2021 .

In September 2020, following an extensive project generation phase and due diligence, EMU acquired “Gnow’s Nest”, a near production gold project which includes the historic high grade Gnows Nest Gold Mine, near Yalgoo in the Murchison Region of Western Australia. The project is situated 27 kms north west of the Scuttles Golden Grove mine, a base metals and gold project that has been operating for 30 years.

Emu also acquired 3 exploration projects in Southwest Western Australia.  The package of projects which include Sunfire,Viper and Graceland have a strong history of lead up exploration or historical mine workings and are highly prospective for Copper, Nickel, PGE’s and Gold._


Been on the radar these last few days, with reports of discovery Grows Nest Gold mine... In for a curious watch!


----------



## greggles (17 November 2022)

9.09% share price spike for EMU today on news that the company has applied for tenements that will substantially increase their exposure to the REE prospective Booanya Suite granites near Esperance and Balladonia, WA.



> The applications include the extension of the granted Condingup Project exploration licence. In addition, EMU has applied for 3 separate tenement areas, Balladonia, Booanya and Condingup East. When combined with the Merredin REE project, EMU now has granted and applied tenements over 1,100 Km2 of highly prospective exploration licences within WA, which adds significant dimension to EMU’s REE exploration potential.




It's worth noting that OD6 are exploring tenements in the same area. Even after today's price action, EMU's market cap is still under $4 million. Interesting high risk, potentially high reward punt.


----------



## frugal.rock (5 December 2022)

Maiden Drilling Programme Commences at EMU’s Ni-Cu-PGE, Gold Viper Project, Jerramungup WA

23 November 2022

Highlights
• Maiden Reverse Circulation (RC) Drilling Programme commences at Viper Project

• Targeting discovery of Nickel, Copper, PGE’s and Gold

• EMU, first explorer to drill test high grade historic Netty Copper Mine

• Following up systematic exploration by EMU’s auger drilling programme and 
fixed loop electromagnetic (EM) survey

• Testing anomalous geochemistry and geophysics from auger drilling and EM 
survey

• Drilling will also test for depth extensions to the Netty Copper Mine and priority one electromagnetic(EM) conductor

_If you listen carefully, the low drum of the EMU can be heard in the Mulga...




_


----------



## frugal.rock (13 December 2022)

17 November 2022
Highlights

• Exploration tenement applications lodged to extend the highly prospective 
Condingup Project to an overall tenement area of 734 Km2 .

• Additional new tenement packages applied for include Condingup extension
(348 Km2 ), Condingup East (60 Km2 ), Booanya (64 Km2 ) and Balladonia (180 Km2 ).

• Tenements will substantially increase EMU’s exposure to the REE (Rare Earth 
Element) prospective Booanya Suite granites.

• Assessment of hydrological data indicates EMU’s Condingup Project is 
prospective for thick, clay hosted, REE’s overlaying favourable Booanya 
intrusive lithologies.

• The Condingup Project is situated just 35km southeast of OD6’s (ASX:OD6)
Splinter Rock Project which continues to report success from within the REE 
enriched Booanya Suite granites.

• Potential clay hosted REE mineralisation offers large-scale, low-cost mining opportunities.

Condingup Project Area

In reviewing information from the recent exploration successes by EMU’s near neighbour, OD6, at its Splinter Rock Project, EMU has identified open exploration ground overlying GSWA 
identified Booanya Suite granites east of Esperance, both adjoining, and to the east of, its existing Condingup Project tenements.
The OD6 announcement highlights the primary target for mineralisation lies directly over the Booanya granites and on the margins of the adjoining 
Esperance and Recherche Supersuite granites. OD6 reported thick, “10m to 30m and up to 80m” of clay hosted REE’s with grades of “up to 6729ppm TREO”.



frugal.rock said:


> If you listen carefully, the low drum of the EMU can be heard in the Mulga...




OD6 chart. 3 months.






EMU chart. 12 months






Nearology or geology?


----------

